# Hand Gun Recommendation



## bradlelf (Jun 30, 2014)

I am considering purchasing a Sig Sauer Mosquito ... anyone have an opinion on these?

I am looking for a nice .22 or 9mm target shooting gun; hopefully around $300 used. Something fun to shoot but still has some weight.







Thoughts or recommendations?

_len


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jun 30, 2014)

I think 9mm kicks a little too much for a gun that doesn't allow you to grip will all 4 fingers. It's amazing how much control you lose once the pinkie is "free floating".


----------



## Supe (Jun 30, 2014)

Dexman PE said:


> I think 9mm kicks a little too much for a gun that doesn't allow you to grip will all 4 fingers. It's amazing how much control you lose once the pinkie is "free floating".




That's what extended mags are for.

The Mosquito is a very nice piece. You can probably find the Walther P22 in that price range as well, though I believe the Sig is a nicer piece.

HOWEVER - If what you want is a nice shooting .22LR with some weight and infinite customization... you need a Ruger MKII/III or a 22/45. I have the latter, and paid about $250 for mine with match sights and bull barrel.


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Supe said:


> Dexman PE said:
> 
> 
> > I think 9mm kicks a little too much for a gun that doesn't allow you to grip will all 4 fingers. It's amazing how much control you lose once the pinkie is "free floating".
> ...




Ruger MK III is what's in my gun cabinet and I love it!!!






I have the target version and, even as a novice, can group consistently. It has been a very reliable shooter. Be sure to buy the version that has removable grips and adjustable sights for future modifications. (the box stores sell molded grip and fixed sight versions)

Note that the Mark III is horrible to disassemble and clean mostly due to having such tight fitting parts... But since I don't shoot enough to have to disassemble often, it was an acceptable trait of the design.

Another .22 that I have found fun to shoot is the Browning Buckmark. I do not yet own one though.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jun 30, 2014)

^^^ My FIL has the competition version. It's really heavy for a 22, but it translates to almost no kick and very consistent performance.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jun 30, 2014)

You can't go wrong with a Sig. My other recommendation would be a small frame Glock. I love the grip angle on a Glock, but I've heard the exact opposite from other people, so it's a personal preference thing.


----------



## blybrook PE (Jun 30, 2014)

If you go with a 9mm, get the extended mag, you'll want to have a full grip (as Dex &amp; Supe previously pointed out). I personally think that the 22 is a better firearm for plinking and target shooting, cost &amp; recoil wise, provided you can find ammunition! Although this can be said across the board these days for almost any caliber...

I have a Buckmark and it is a very nice target / small game gun. I've shot the Ruger Mark III and if I had the $$, I'd probably add one to the collection.

Another model to consider is the Smith &amp; Wesson M&amp;P if you are set on a 9mm. The g/f has the 9mm with an extended mag &amp; interchangeable grips. This could permit multiple setups on the same frame for different shooters.

Another random thought: some people I know have gone with the 1911's in 45 cal and used the 22 conversion kit (some glocks have this capability too) for most functionality in one frame. Just be sure to get the right conversion kit to prevent issues (some are made better than others).


----------



## IlPadrino (Jun 30, 2014)

I own a Sig Sauer Mosquito. My only complaint is the occasional fail to fire (FTF) depending on the ammo I use. Otherwise, it's a great weapon for range target shooting.


----------



## goodal (Jun 30, 2014)

I use a .22 for plinking and carry a S&amp;W bodyguard .380 because its just so convenient. I also have a Ruger LC9 but only carry it when i have a coat or sweater to cover it up on my side. I would have to recommend the Ruger Mark III for the .22 even though I don't own one. They feel really good.


----------



## Supe (Jun 30, 2014)

goodal said:


> I use a .22 for plinking and carry a S&amp;W bodyguard .380 because its just so convenient. I also have a Ruger LC9 but only carry it when i have a coat or sweater to cover it up on my side. I would have to recommend the Ruger Mark III for the .22 even though I don't own one. They feel really good.






I strongly recommend NOT getting a .380. I own a few, and love them for CC, but .380 ammo costs as much or more than most .45. If you're going to go centerfire for plinking, go 9mm.


----------



## Judowolf PE (Jul 1, 2014)

It all depends on your actual use of the gun...if it's for fun, plinking and/or target practice, by all means the 22 is the way to go. They also make great backup pieces because of their size. I have a Ruger Mark III hunter, great shooting gun, very accurate, but it's heavy, so I mounted a holographic sight on it and only use it for target practice. I have a Browning Buckmark in Nickel, it's great for open sight shooting and super reliable, it's my field gun, walking around the pond fishing or frogging at night, it's on my hip, love to shoot it. I also have the Walther P22, bought it for my wife and 12yr old to shoot...great feel, very accurate and fun to shoot. I don't have the Sig, but one of my best friends is a Sig fanatic and he loves his. I'm sure you can't go wrong with it. If it were me, I'd go down to Bass Pro and have one of their sales guys/gals take the whole assortment out and show them to you, see what feels good to you and which you like the best. In my opinion, they are all great guns, some have better characteristics and uses that make them special. If there is a shooting range near you...ask around, most of the guys/gals there will be proud of their weapons and will likely love to show you what they have and maybe even let you fire a few rounds off, ask around and make some new friends!

I agree w Supe on the 380 and 9mm, I don't have a 380, but I have a Ruger P97 in 45 and P95 in 9mm, love to shoot them both, great guns at a low price point. 9mm and 45 are both fairly easy to get right now and the price isn't too bad, if your going defense and maybe CC, I'd go with one of these two. The 9mm doesn't have much recoil and is available in some pretty small frames and with the extended mag you get a pinkie rest. I have my CC, but I don't carry very often, so I use a rear holster and a full frame, but the compact and sub-compact frames shoot pretty well at under 15-20yds...


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jul 1, 2014)

I have a 9mm Beretta PX4 Storm. It's probably a little big for simply target shooting, and it's definitely too big to conceal carry. Luckily it comes in 3 sizes: full size, compact, and sub compact (the 3 on the left, I have the one on the top left). The full size comes in 9mm, 40 &amp; 45. I'm not sure what sizes the smaller ones have, but I know you can get all 3 in a 9mm.


----------



## iwire (Jul 1, 2014)

Ruger SR22 is a great choice! Cheap ammo, fun to target practice, accurate in mid-short range...ok for protection due to accurate and the rate of fire lol


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Jul 1, 2014)

I bought a sneaky Pete for my ruger LCP. It works good. Any body else tried one??


----------



## engineergurl (Jul 1, 2014)

Supe said:


> goodal said:
> 
> 
> > I use a .22 for plinking and carry a S&amp;W bodyguard .380 because its just so convenient. I also have a Ruger LC9 but only carry it when i have a coat or sweater to cover it up on my side. I would have to recommend the Ruger Mark III for the .22 even though I don't own one. They feel really good.
> ...




I always have to stop and sort statements like this out...


----------



## goodal (Jul 1, 2014)

I didn't intend to suggest a .380 for target practice, even though now that I reread my post it looks like i was. I was saying I CARRY a .380 because you can hide it almost any pocket or carry it a variety of ways and it doesn't weigh me down.


----------



## ALBin517 (Jul 2, 2014)

I have Glock fullsize pistols in 9mm and 10mm - 9mm for target shooting and 10mm for concealed carry.

Gen3 Glocks in 9mm are in the $300-450 range.


----------



## engineergurl (Jul 2, 2014)

goodal said:


> I CARRY a .380 because you can hide it almost any pocket






I think the key word there is almost...


----------



## Road Guy (Jul 2, 2014)

If you can go to a gun shop and try some out that's about the best thing you can do.. Everyone likes different things in a handgun...

I like a heavy gun.. I have a beretta 92F and I conceal carry every now and then, but I take my .357 revolver hiking and camping... Also heavy....

I've shot my cop friends Glocks and just don't care for them... But some people love them...

A decent gun shop- even if u buy used, should let you try them out at their range... That is the best test IMO.


----------



## bradlelf (Jul 2, 2014)

Good deal ... thank you everyone for your input ... I am heading to the gun shop this weekend.

Applied for the concealed carry permit yesterday


----------



## Road Guy (Jul 3, 2014)

looks like the Army is ditching the 9mm

http://www.foxnews.com/tech/2014/07/03/army-wants-harder-hitting-pistol/?intcmp=features


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jul 3, 2014)

Road Guy said:


> looks like the Army is ditching the 9mm
> 
> http://www.foxnews.com/tech/2014/07/03/army-wants-harder-hitting-pistol/?intcmp=features


The complaint is that the 9mm is not very effective. I don't believe it's the caliber that is the problem, but rather the ammunition used. A full metal jacket (regardless of caliber) never really does anything besides poke a hole in things. You want to be effective, try switching to a hollow point...


----------



## ALBin517 (Jul 3, 2014)

I don't use a 9mm for defense but I think it can be effective. The caliber was scapegoated in the Miami FBI shooting years ago (giving rise to 10mm and subsequently 40 S&amp;W).

But a 9mm JHP with +P pressure is certainly nothing to scoff at. I would feel comfortable carrying that 9mm in a pocket pistol.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jul 3, 2014)

I have no worries with my 9mm with JHP rounds sitting under my pillow at night...


----------



## Road Guy (Jul 3, 2014)

I doubt that Barney and company would allow the Military to scoff at NATO's rules about no hollow points..of course we allow tracers in M60's and SAW's but then technically you cant shoot a .50 cal at a person under NATO (you have to aim at their canteen) cause you can shoot their equipment....

when I was in there were still a few .45's being used, not sure if they are anymore today though..


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jul 3, 2014)

Dexman PE said:


> I have no worries with my 9mm with JHP rounds sitting under my pillow at night...


Meh. Hydra-Shok FTW.


----------



## bradlelf (Jul 3, 2014)

Pennsylvania is awesome !!! I mailed my concealed carry permit application on Tuesday and got a call this morning that my permit is ready to be picked up ... Nothing like a two day turn around with a background check.


----------



## goodal (Jul 3, 2014)

My wife, a stay at home mom without even a speeding ticket on her record, waited over 4 months for hers. Had to call and bug them numerous times to find out what the deal was.


----------



## Wolverine (Jul 3, 2014)

Nice on the quick turnaround CCL. Be careful out there.

I have handled the Walther and Ruger in 22 and really liked them, but couldn't justify the cost for a plinker. Then I found the Phoenix Arms HP22. I would not ever bet my life on it, but it was inexpensive and fun. I would say of the three - Ruger, Walther, or Sig, you can't go wrong.

If this is your introduction to firearms and you want a level up from 22, Glock 19 (9mm) is a great place to start. Can't go wrong and not that expensive. I prefer the Springfield to the G19, but either way.


----------



## bradlelf (Jul 6, 2014)

I ended up buying an SR22 ...







Was at the range for 3 hours testing everything. The Ruger just felt better than the S&amp;W and the SS. Fun gun to shoot.


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jul 6, 2014)

Nice!


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jul 6, 2014)

The best gun in the world is the one that fits your hand and eye the best. For me, that is a Glock, but Ruger is a solid brand. I would have had a problem if you bought a Taurus, though. They are cheap, but for good reason.


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 6, 2014)

Good pick! I've yet to really try the ruger semi-autos but hear good things.


----------



## Hatchet (Jul 6, 2014)

knight1fox3 said:


> Dexman PE said:
> 
> 
> > Q. Isn't against the Geneva Convention for the Military to use hollowpoint or fragmenting ammo?
> ...


----------



## Supe (Jul 7, 2014)

wilheldp_PE said:


> The best gun in the world is the one that fits your hand and eye the best. For me, that is a Glock, but Ruger is a solid brand. I would have had a problem if you bought a Taurus, though. They are cheap, but for good reason.




One of my first .45s is a Taurus, and I love the thing. No, it's not built like a Springfield, but it eats darn near anything I've ever fed it, and in over 1000 rounds through it, has only had a handful of jams with one particular brand of ammo (cheap steel case was too thick at the neck and would hang up on the ramp) . That's one of my big issues with some of the higher end pistols - tolerances are so tight, they can be VERY picky with ammo.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jul 7, 2014)

Hatchet said:


> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> > Dexman PE said:
> ...


Good thing I'm not representing the US when an intruder commits an act of war upon my house (read: breaking &amp; entering)...


----------



## ALBin517 (Jul 7, 2014)

goodal said:


> My wife, a stay at home mom without even a speeding ticket on her record, waited over 4 months for hers. Had to call and bug them numerous times to find out what the deal was.




Michigan law says "shall issue" within 3 months but mine took a few more weeks than that. Fingerprint computers could not be sure that I was not a felon so my prints went to the state police for manual inspection.


----------



## ALBin517 (Jul 7, 2014)

Dexman PE said:


> Hatchet said:
> 
> 
> > knight1fox3 said:
> ...


Out of curiousity mostly, I bought some 9mm "International Full Profile" bullets for target shooting. Turns out, they were JHP but the points were filled with lead so they could be sold and shot internationally. Of course they were a few grains heavier because of the lead in the tip.

(These were bullets for me to load myself, not loaded ammo).


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jul 22, 2014)

I think I have found my next non-Camaro project:

http://njconceal.com/product/corner-hutch/

I can't justify spending $2k on a woodworking project I could build for a couple hundred. The trick is figuring out the logistics of the locking hidden areas...


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 22, 2014)

^ Damn, that's slick!


----------



## Supe (Jul 22, 2014)

If I kick out my S.O., I'm putting one of those in the walk-in closet.


----------



## ALBin517 (Jul 23, 2014)

I did a 40-hour firearm instructor class last week and it was pretty cool.

We went through 30 rounds of shotgun, 100 rounds of AR and 1000 rounds of pistol.



We did all kinds of pistol shooting.

50 yards

0 yards (pulling the target in while shooting it)

Seated

Laying on back (forward)

Laying on back (backward)

Laying on right side (right-handed)

Laying on left side (left-handed)

One hand reloads (primary and secondary hand)

One hand clearing double feeds (primary and secondary hand)

Skip shots off concrete



It was better than a week in the office.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jul 23, 2014)

That sounds like fun.


----------



## engineergurl (Jul 23, 2014)

ALBin517 said:


> I did a 40-hour firearm instructor class last week and it was pretty cool.
> 
> We went through 30 rounds of shotgun, 100 rounds of AR and 1000 rounds of pistol.
> 
> ...




But can you stick your hand in a hole and shoot? that's the only one on the test...


----------



## Dark Knight (Sep 5, 2014)

Just a bump so I can find it later.


----------



## JMT (Sep 16, 2014)

I picked up my new gun today, then got bored because the range was already closed:


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 18, 2014)

might be a good time to start keeping the gun in the car again

http://www.cnn.com/2014/09/17/world/asia/australia-terror-arrests/index.html?hpt=hp_t1


----------



## snickerd3 (Sep 30, 2014)

saw an ad in the local paper last night. A shooting range is coming to town in the near future. Told mr snick about it. He is excited...depending on the timing I may have just found mr snick xmas present...time/materials at the shooting range so he can use his glock that has been sitting in the safe since we got it.


----------



## ALBin517 (Oct 1, 2014)

snickerd3 said:


> saw an ad in the local paper last night. A shooting range is coming to town in the near future. Told mr snick about it. He is excited...depending on the timing I may have just found mr snick xmas present...time/materials at the shooting range so he can use his glock that has been sitting in the safe since we got it.




Indoor or outdoor?


----------



## snickerd3 (Oct 1, 2014)

ALBin517 said:


> snickerd3 said:
> 
> 
> > saw an ad in the local paper last night. A shooting range is coming to town in the near future. Told mr snick about it. He is excited...depending on the timing I may have just found mr snick xmas present...time/materials at the shooting range so he can use his glock that has been sitting in the safe since we got it.
> ...


indoors i think


----------



## Dark Knight (Oct 4, 2014)

Well, finally turned to the dark side and bought a gun.

Went with my oldest to a gun range, rented three hand guns, and finally decided for one of them. Bought a Ruger SR9c. I was sweating bullets the whole time. Felt very stupid and worthless loading a gun, which I had never done, and firing it. But at the end, after three boxes of ammo (one 22 and two 9s) felt much better.

My son did very well too but with the last weapon, the SR9c, I put several right in the center at 20+ ft. I know it is not something to brag about at the distance but it was my first time so take it easy with me. 

I do hope for the gun to never be needed.


----------



## Lumber Jim (Oct 5, 2014)

Welcome to the dark side dark knight!! I think you'll find that it's the funniest side to be on. I hope you never need it in the way that you implied but find it to be an enjoying hobby. From the sound of it you're enjoying it pretty well already. Several in the center at 20+ feet means you are off to a great start!


----------



## DanHalen (Oct 13, 2014)

I recently bought a Glock G35 0.40 S&amp;W. It's a fun smooth shooting gun. It holds 15 + 1 in the chamber.






My other pistol is a Citadel Model 1911 0.45 ACP. I bought it gently used at a pawn shop and it's fun when the thing doesn't jam. It's still under warranty and I'm sending it back to the manufacturer. Apparently the Citadel 0.45's have a known jam problem.


----------



## ALBin517 (Oct 14, 2014)

DanHalen said:


> I recently bought a Glock G35 0.40 S&amp;W. It's a fun smooth shooting gun. It holds 15 + 1 in the chamber.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have a Glock 34, which is the 9mm version of the Model 35. It's my target/competition gun... cheap to shoot in large quantities. I like the 34 a lot.

I have wanted to buy a 1911 but have not been able to justify it. They are each a little slice of history and they have a lot of character. But yeah, I hear the cycling is not as reliable with them.


----------



## goodal (Oct 14, 2014)

&lt;--wants a 1911 bad!


----------



## ALBin517 (Oct 15, 2014)

One of my fellow deputies got really into 1911s for a while but become frustrated with them and is now entirely back to Glock.

1911s look cool as heck though. Denzel seems to have one in every movie he does, usually nickel.


----------



## DanHalen (Oct 15, 2014)

I may sell the one I have at some point and go for a pimped out version in nickel.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Oct 15, 2014)

I've never really been a fan of the grip safety. Having to squeeze the grip with the inside part of my thumb was never really comfortable for me.


----------

